# Momo.net Clickandbuy und zum schluss Atriga ! bitte hilfe



## Taris (1 Juni 2012)

Guten Tag

Bin neu also nicht schlagen falls es das selbe thema gibt.  Habe über Atriga etwas gefunden und will hiermit meine bis jetz erhalten Briefe und zugleich Problem schildern.


Ich habe mich bei ner Site angemeldet die Momo.net heisst und mich danach direkt gekündigt (angemeldet hesst direkt abo vertrag abgeschlossen)
Gekündigt habe ich direkt 1Tag später.
Da ich denke das ich ein widerreufsrecht besitze.
Die Kündigungsbestätigung kam direkt danach, in der stand das is ich aber noch irgendein zugang bis zu einem zeitraum habe das heisst aber vielleicht ein tag oder so müsste ich genau nochmal nachschauen.
Dann kam Clickandbuy ins spiel die rief ich an und wollten davon nix wissen die wollen nur kohle.
Ok abgewartet bis zum Inkasso was Atriga heist und da habe ich brav widerruf eingesendet per email.
Nur leider kommen alle zurück in der steht Failed (nicht zustellbar)
Auch dort rief ich an nun zu meiner Überraschung bekomme ich die aussage:
Wir sind ein vernünftiges Unternehmen sie können machen was sie wollen auch momo.net ist ein vertrauenswürdiges Unternehmen. Bitte schicken sie alles an meine emailadr.


Das hab ich getan und trotzdem kam die fehlermeldung zurück .
Ich rief ebend nochmal an hab mir die mail vonner neuen Angestellten geben lassen mit ihr am hörer abgescickt und auch die kam zurück.(nicht zugestellt) weil ka .

Man versicherte mir am Telefon das es immer darauf ankommt wo man sich angemeldet hat , er meinte das momo.net in der hinsicht einklagen werde sollte ich den fall ( da die mail ja nicht ankommen)nicht per brief /einschreiben widerrufen /einspruch erheben.

Ich frage euch hat jemand mit Atriga solche ähnliche Erlebnisse ?
Oder mit momo.net ?
Oder kann mir irgendwie sagen wie ic mich nun verhalte soll denn ein schufa eintrag den will ich keinesfalls haben.
Was mich wundert ist sollte Atriga eine Briefkasten firma sein oder Ähnliches dann haben sie kein Interesse daran an Telefon gesprächen Geld zuverdienen denn : die Tel. is kostenlos! das findeich komisch denn die meisten haben ja dann ne 0180 nummer oder so .?

Bitte um hilfe , Danke !


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2012)

Wenn ich eine Kündigungsbestätigung habe und eine Kündigung ausgesprochen habe, setzt eben die Kündigungsfrist ein und ich habe dann solange zu zahlen, wie der Vertrag noch läuft. Eine Kündigung ist eben was anderes als ein Widerruf! Und nach der Kündigungsbestätigung, kann ich nur die Kündigung widerrufen


----------



## Teleton (1 Juni 2012)

Man darf nicht am Wortlaut der Erklärung kleben. Wenn eindeutig ist dass eine sofortige Beendigung des Vertrages erfolgen soll muss die Erklärung so ausgelegt werden, dass das erkennbare Ziel erreicht wird. Eine scheinbare Kündigung kann daher auch ein Rücktritt oder ein Widerruf sein. Siehe z.B.http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1955

Die Momos glauben allerdings es gäbe bei ihren "Diensten" kein Widerrufsrecht.


> 8.Die Rücktritts-Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge finden keine Anwendung auf den zwischen dem NUTZER und MOMO-NET geschlossenen Vertrag, da es sich bei der Vertragssache um eine Dienstleistung im Bereich Freizeitgestaltung handelt, mit deren Erbringung unmittelbar nach Absenden und Genehmigung des Bestellformulars begonnen wird.
> Somit beginnt die Leistungserbringung im Moment der Erstellung des personalisierten Zuganges und Versendung der Zugangsdaten an den NUTZER per Email (siehe auch Abschnitt "3.Zugangsdaten"). Ein Rücktritt oder Widerruf des Vertrags ist daher ausgeschlossen.


Das ist natürlich Unsinn. Hier werden 2 Sachen vermischt.
Tatsächlich gibt es bei Freizeitgestaltungsdienstleistungen u.U. kein Widerrufsrecht siehe §312 b Abs 2 Zif 6 BGB. Man muss allerdings den Satz zuende lesen. Das gilt nur


> wenn sich der Unternehmer bei Vertragsschluss verpflichtet, die Dienstleistungen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt oder innerhalb eines genau angegebenen Zeitraums zu erbringen


 Gemeint sind Sportveranstaltungen, Konzerte, Karten für einen Tanztee usw nicht ein Schmuddelbilderabo.
Ausserdem wird was von sofortiger Erbringung der Dienstleistung gemurmelt. Das soll wohl auf den alten §312 d Abs 3 BGB zielen in dem das vorzeitige Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes geregelt war. Der ist aber seit 04.08.2009 geändert
Also keine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht, dann kann heute noch widerrufen werden.


----------



## Taris (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo

Sorry erstmal ging nicht schneller mit meiner Antwort...UNd danke für die Antworten.
Ich hätte alles als Widerruf betiteln sollen , das bedeuted ich muss Bezahlen , und kein weg führt vorbei ?
Will niemanden Prellen oder Betrügen aber würde halt wissen wollen ob das nu so alles seine richtigkeit hat oder ob ich
Ich habe mir soebend die emails rauskopiert angemeldet hate ich mich am 3. 4. 2012 und schrieb in meiner K. mail das ich mit sofortiger Wirkung kündige und als antwort kam :

Ihr Zugang bei momo-net.ch 
wurde soeben auf Ihren Wunsch hin gekündigt. 
Ihr Zugang bleibt bis zum Ablauf des von Ihnen
gebuchten Zeitraums aktiv:
bis zum 03.04.2012 04:31.


Danke euch


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2012)

Also wie es in D aussieht hat Dir Teleton schon geschrieben.
Ob es da natürlich für die Schweiz (wenn Du Schweizer bist) aussieht wissen wir natürlich nicht


----------



## Taris (12 Juni 2012)

Hy 
Ich komme aus deutschland .
Also die haben mir aus 20 euro 80 euro gemacht kommt mir schonmal dumm vor ...
Ausserdem soll ich zusätzlich 30 euro ratenzahlungs ebühr bezahlen falls ich das in anspruch nehmen willl...
Hört sich doch alles nach betrug an oder?
Wer hat mit denen schonmal soche sachen durch ?
Ich warte lieber ab was passiert.
Bezahlen werde ich nicht da warte ich lieber das gericht ab ob es dazu kommt.


----------

